

Amazing fractal-inspired animation done with HTML5 and Canvas - grinich
http://onecm.com/projects/canopy/#play

======
sjsivak
This is really awesome.

This really showcases what I think HTML5 will be great for:
procedural/algorithmic content.

I think Flash will still be king until someone creates an authoring tool that
can allow artists to easily animate something like this.

Someone go ahead and make that tool, I will buy it.

~~~
grinich
Processing.JS also looks like a great contender.

<http://processingjs.org/>

I'm still looking for a tool that allows people to create animations using
canvas, as easily as Flash does for non-coders.

------
grinich
Human-readable source code here: [http://code.google.com/p/chrome-
canopy/source/browse/#svn/tr...](http://code.google.com/p/chrome-
canopy/source/browse/#svn/trunk/www/js)

------
bobbin
And it only uses 61% of both my 3.0GHz cores.

~~~
ugh
But it doesn’t beachball and it doesn’t crash.

Flash is the only piece of software I use that crashes constantly. As in
nearly every day. Compared to once, twice or even as much as – gasp! – a dozen
times per year when using all that other stuff I use.

It’s disruptive. It’s annoying. More so than spinning fans. That’s a minor
annoyance compared to the crashes.

~~~
eelco
In theory though, it should be much easier to fix a couple of crashes than to
increase the performance of JS + canvas, say, an order of magnitude.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Why do you think that Flash running the same Ecmascript code would be an order
of magnitude faster?

Flash may (currently) have more capabilities than browsers, but when matched
point for point (e.g. video vs video, SVG vs vectors, Canvas vs procedural
bitmap generation) I've not seen any evidence of spectacular performance
differences, despite browser code running in a secure sandbox. And when there
is it's rarely something fundamental, like you'd see comparing HTML5 or Flash
video against a simple video playback system, just bugs and/or unoptimized
code.

------
zoba
There is a lot more awesome stuff like that here:

<http://www.chromeexperiments.com/>

In fact, the thing you linked to is linked to from here.

------
spot
reminds me of glenn marshall's recent stuff: <http://vimeo.com/10959289>

